# First box purchase!



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Sort of... it's a 10ct box of the 2011 Oliva V Maduros:










It looked so pretty, I almost didn't even want to open it. But, it had to be done:










Can't wait to smoke one of these! For now, they're hibernating in the freezer. Their time will come...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice, great buy!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Sort of... it's a 10ct box of the 2011 Oliva V Maduros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always been a consistent cigar. This years is a toro, last few years has been torpedos. I would hold them for about 6 month before lighting. They do improve.

Let me know if you want a box of the 2010.....


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got mine recently as well, and I agree, it's a beautiful box. Shop owner threw in an 11th stick for free, so I can try it and still let the full box get some rest on it, looking forward to that.

Gratz on your first box!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on your :first:; awesome pick. :tu


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice! Didn't realize some boxes only contained 10 cigars. Still haven't tried any of the Oliva cigars yet but, hopefully I can find some time to go get a five pack soon.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

mmmm Looks great!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

congrats on your first box. they look awesome. those are on my short list of sticks i want to try.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats! I'll always remember when I had my first box. LOL

It only gets worse from here!

Enjoy

P.S. nice sticks!


----------



## bytecoder (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks great mate!
Hope you enjoy them when the time comes!
Out of interest - what were your considerations for picking these and not others as your first box? Are these your favor?


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

great pick up, congrats


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

bytecoder said:


> Looks great mate!
> Hope you enjoy them when the time comes!
> Out of interest - what were your considerations for picking these and not others as your first box? Are these your favor?


Nothing other than great reviews, and I'm a sucker for limited releases. Turns out that box purchasing is as slippery a slope as it gets. Since this one I've picked up boxes of: Diesel UC, DPG Cuban Classic 1977, AF Short Story, Padron 2000, 601 La Bomba, Oliva V #4, and another box of the V maduros.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a great purchase. I've yet to buy a box, still looking for something I want to have around as my go to cigar. I'm doing my best to figure it out!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a great stick. A little rest should smooth them out, but even my unrefined palate could tell these will be fantatic after a little rest!


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Nothing other than great reviews, and I'm a sucker for limited releases. Turns out that box purchasing is as slippery a slope as it gets. Since this one I've picked up boxes of: Diesel UC, DPG Cuban Classic 1977, AF Short Story, Padron 2000, 601 La Bomba, Oliva V #4, and another box of the V maduros.


Ha, you have jumped into box purchases with both feet. Cant say I blame you, those are some primo choices. Enjoy!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pick up!

They are a good smoke rott, but even better after 6 months and even better at 9months.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great looking pickup. They look very mouth watering! Good choice for your first box.


----------

